# What are the main emotional impact of the pandemic on the medical field?



## shanelowney (Jan 23, 2020)

According to a recent survey, many healthcare professionals have also switched their careers as they feared COVID-19 and didn’t like to work as frontline workers.
On the other hand, the sacrifice of all the frontline workers has also inspired various students to pursue their careers in medical science.
Nobody on earth has the right information about the future, yet we have used different sources to make calculated predictions of what the future of the health care sector might look like.


----------

